# Correct crank length for TRACK ONLY BIKE?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am getting into this track racing so i just bought a Fuji frame. i am in the process of buying the cranks but i am not too sure what size/length to buy. i am about 5'11" and ride 172.5 cranks on the road. the rental i have been using has 165 mm which feel a little too short, but, again, this is a rental. should i go with 170 mm, just a little shorter than my road bike or should i stick with 172.5? 

let me know


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I'm also about 5'11" 
I run 172.5 on my road bike (Trek 5200) and 170 on my fixie (Fuji Track). That was how the bikes were setup when I bought them. They both feel right, so I never made any changes.

Are you going to be riding on a velodrome? If so, you need to be sure that the longer cranks aren't going to strike the track when you are riding slowly on the banking. You will be riding in a near vertical position and your outer pedal could strike the track. I used to ride at Trexlertown and never had a problem with the 170's, but T-town is a big track and it's banking isn't as severe as some of the smaller tracks. However, on the road II did once hit a speed-bump witth the pedal and went down as a result, but I can't say for sure that 165's would have cleared it.

Good luck.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

yes, i've been doing this at the Los Angeles/ADT indoor Velodrome. i might start asking the guys that go there on a weekly basis.

thank you for the feedback.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

AlanE said:


> If so, you need to be sure that the longer cranks aren't going to strike the track when you are riding slowly on the banking. You will be riding in a near vertical position and your outer pedal could strike the track.


Exactly—so if you're going to enter events which will have you ride slowly on the banking, you might want to go with the 170s (_edit: or even shorter_.) But if all you're ever going to do is ride against the clock, pick any length that suits you—you'll never strike a pedal during a kilo...


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

wim said:


> Exactly—so if you're going to enter events which will have you ride slowly on the banking, you might want to go with the170s. But if all you're ever going to do is ride against the clock, pick any length that suits you—you'll never strike a pedal during a kilo...



yep, depends on the track too, really steep ones (like Alpenrose, 43 degrees IIRC) it isn't possible to go slow on the banking without sliding off the track


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

ukiahb said:


> yep, depends on the track too, really steep ones (like Alpenrose, 43 degrees IIRC) it isn't possible to go slow on the banking without sliding off the track


Yes, and I understand the Los Angeles/ADT velodrome is a 250-meter, steep (46 degrees!) track as well.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

if you plan on doing any events that may require you to get out of the saddle in the banking you want something relatively short - probably best to just stick with 165 until you learn to ride the track better

if you are planning on only ever doing pursuits and kilos then you can do whatever you like


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Steeper the track the shorter the cranks. I would stay with 165 to 170.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

plus its easier (for most people) to spin a shorter crank


----------

